# Greetings and hello



## fkoenig (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello everybody and greetings from Bavaria! o-[][]-o 

Great forum - just the place I was looking for!
Some words on myself. I´ve been writing music for ages but only for my private pleasure. Two years ago I stumbled upon the amazing world of orchestral samples and since then I´ve tried to learn as much as I can about writing for virtual orchestra. And that´s why I´m here...

I completed some film music courses at Berklee Online (great stuff!) and now I try to improve on my own account and it seems there is quite a lot of expertise gathered here in this forum! 

Looking forward to interesting discussions, 

cheers,

FKoenig

For those who are interested - here´s some of my music:

http://soundcloud.com/fkoenig/Demoreelfk1


----------

